# 29 Gallon Light question



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

What do you suggest. I am looking at the Coralife 65x2 light fixture. I found one for 175. Is this a good deal?

I'm using a 65 Watt fixture now. This is to low for good plant growth, right?

Any suggestions, advice, remarks on this?

Thanks.

I"m running Pressured co2, and ADA Aquasoil...What is advice?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's two places that have the 30" 2x65w Freshwater Aqualight for $156 plus shipping: 
http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=215
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU.../cl0/coralifefreshwateraqualight30doublestrip


----------



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

Do you think that is to much light for my tank?

I have a 65 Watt in there now. (just one) Is that enough light to grown plants in a 29 gallon tank?

Also could I grown carpet plants with a 65 watt?

If not, would I for sure be able to do it with a 65x2?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I thought that you had an Eclipse 3 hood and your 65w retrofit kit was on order with a 50/50 saltwater bulb.


----------



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

That is correct. The retro fit is coming today. I just am thinking about buying the coralife 2x65 light instead of opening the package that comes today. 

Do you think it would be night and day difference? Is it worth 200 bucks?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I answered this question on another forum saying that the Current Orbit is a better fixture than the Coralife Aqualight, IMO even though I have two of each.

If all you can afford is the Eclipse retrofit, well go for it and get a plant bulb too.

If you have the money, get another fixture. You'll also need to buy another filter if you remove the Eclipse and I believe that your are working on this too.

I wish you good luck with whatever decision that you make.


----------



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

Do any local shops sell that other brand?

Also if I cant get it here locally - I'm assuming I'll still be ok with the choralife right?

I'll be over 5 Watts per gallon.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

rick4him said:


> Do any local shops sell that other brand?


I can't answer this. Can you guess why?



rick4him said:


> Also if I cant get it here locally - I'm assuming I'll still be ok with the choralife right?


That's your choice. I've already mentioned my thoughts.



rick4him said:


> I'll be over 5 Watts per gallon.


How do you arrive at over 5 wpg with a 130w fixture on a 29 gallon aquarium? It's 4.5 wpg.

You don't have to run both bulbs all the time. They have separate power cords for each bulb. You can use two timers and run one bulb 8 to 12 hours and run the other bulb for 1 to 4 hours for a noon burst effect.

I bought the 2x65w 30" Orbit for my 37g that has the same footprint as a 29g, but it's 4" taller. I swapped out the stock dual actinic saltwater bulb for a Coralife Colormax/6700K bulb. I kept the stock dual daylight 6700K/10,000K bulb.


----------



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice. I'm really learning allot.

I actually have a 24 gallon tank, and it is 24 inches across.
So I'm actually needing a 24 inch system.

Does that company sell 24 inch systems?

Also why is it "better" does it get brighter? Do the plants get better light? My thought it the light would be the same either one you go with.

Is this wrong?


----------



## Rabbithntr86219 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a 30 inch Coralife PC fixture over my 29Gal...2x65Watt 6700K bulbs....It seems to be good. Your at about 4.5 Watts/Gal,not over 5. The only thing I dont like about it is the bubls are staggers from the ends...meaning,one bulb starts on the back right of the fixture,and the other starts on the front left...over lapping in the middle. This is great but it leaves spots of lower light on each side. Hagen makes a new fixture,called Hagen Glo...its a HO T-5 Fixture and I am thinking about getting one or two of these. They are amazing...but u have to have your local petshop order them right now. Actually my main complaint about my whole setup is the tank,I wish I would have started a bigger tank. Longer and lower. There arent many light fixtures in a 30 in. but the Hagen Glo is so bright,it wouldnt matter.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

rick4him said:


> Thanks for all your advice. I'm really learning allot.
> 
> I actually have a 24 gallon tank, and it is 24 inches across.
> So I'm actually needing a 24 inch system.
> ...


Earlier you said that you have an Eclipse 3 on a 30" 29g aquarium. Now it's a 24" aquarium. What in the Wide World of Sports is going on?

Maybe you should go to these websites and order cataloges so that you have something to look at.
www.thatfishplace.com
www.bigalsonline.com
www.drsfostersmith.com
www.petsolutions.com
www.marinedepot.com


----------



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

actually I got it everything figured out now. I'm trucking along pretty good now. Got everything set up pretty well - so we'll see how it goes!


----------

